

Install Third-Party Applications on Your iPhone - nickb
http://lifehacker.com/software/hack-attack/install-third+party-applications-on-your-iphone-295985.php

======
cstejerean
neat article but most of this has been around for a while. i'm surprised that
people are already looking to make money off this by releasing a book

